# Does not matter what kind of board you ride



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

I am brand new to this forum and reading all of these "what board is right for me?" threads I'm already sick of it.

It doesn't matter what kind of board you ride, it matters how you ride it.

I grew up riding a t-bolted, 27" stance, burton air 1990 directional piece of shlt! I learned how to ride on that, then gradually moved my way up to the newer ones. ( 

Anything out there on the market today is going to be top of the line from last year. Even those Gunu POS or Lib Technologies are better boards than none.

Just go out there and have fun.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

So just because you didn't have a nice board when you were young but you liked riding anyways means there is no point to buying a nice board?

That is a very closed-minded statement. Nice boards aren't gonig to make you x-games material but it is definately much easier and in turn more fun usually when you aren't riding a pos.

If you have money to spare and enjoy snowboarding, why buy low end equipment? Makes no sense at all...


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

there are 2 types of boards

cap or vertical side construction

both these boards ride different:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

Bob_gates - I have news for you. That Burton Air '90 I was riding was top of the line back then. 

It is not a closed minded statement. It is actually a very open minded statement, but you need to have a different POV. 

What I am trying to get across to those of you who are new to the sport, is that it does not matter what kind of clothes you wear or what kind of board you ride. Just go out there and have fun doing it. Quit getting all caught up in your self image.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2007)

I agree with Mort to a certain extent... 

I do believe technologies are important, though. I look for sandwich construction and a sintered base. The check the flex pattern of the boards. 

There are a lot of cheaper snowboard makes that offer full wood core, sandwich construction and sintered or at least sintruded bases for hella cheap... 

My girlfreind has a 5150 Dynasty. It's a full wood core, sandwich constructon, sintruded base and triaxial fiberglass wrap. The board cost 130 CAD brand new.

I look at the Burton Feather for women. They come up with fancy names like the Lightspeed Vision base, Fly core, Biaxial React Fiberglass etc.etc. Then charge $300.00 for the board when in reality all the properties of the board are either worse or at best equal with the 130 CAD 
5150 Dynasty. The board that matches closest with the 5150 Dynasty from Burton is the Burton Troop for ~$400.

Plus a lot of cheaper boards are made in the same factory and with the same materials as the big money boards. 

All that is important is that you look at the snowboard and disecern what characteristics it has that are favourable to you.

The only thing where I have found brand name can make a difference is in their boots... It is my experience that more expenssive boots fit nicer usually, but event that is not always true...


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

this is why i love forum...because they are an one based company that has no knockoffs  :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

FoRuMfReAk said:


> this is why i love forum...because they are an one based company that has no knockoffs  :thumbsup:


Isn't it nice to get a board for <$250.00 that is an exact replica (aside from topsheet and graphics) of a board that could range from $400 - $500


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

Leon22 said:


> Isn't it nice to get a board for <$250.00 that is an exact replica (aside from topsheet and graphics) of a board that could range from $400 - $500


well in some ways yea but with my job it's really nothin to worry about...but for those yea it's always nice


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

most of those cheaper boards are second runs:thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

I guess it's just me... After working 6 months in a Goodyear tire factory and seeing the esact same tires, made from the exact same materials, by the exact same machines and one get Goodyear stamped on it and the other get Motomaster stamped on it. For a standard 14-inch, the Goodyear was double the price of the motomaster for literally the exact same tire... Snowboards are no different, they are manufactured goods and business models are the same, make money off the full range of consumers (low income to high income) while using the same products with different brand names...

Take it for what its worth. But, I don't play the game the companies want us to play, which is if you have the money buy their pricey brand and if you don't buy the cheap brand. If the high end and low end are made in the same factory and the technologies are similar, I'll take the cheaper one. Just requires some research online.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

Leon22 said:


> I guess it's just me... After working 6 months in a Goodyear tire factory and seeing the esact same tires, made from the exact same materials, by the exact same machines and one get Goodyear stamped on it and the other get Motomaster stamped on it. For a standard 14-inch, the Goodyear was double the price of the motomaster for literally the exact same tire... Snowboards are no different, they are manufactured goods and business models are the same, make money off the full range of consumers (low income to high income) while using the same products with different brand names...
> 
> Take it for what its worth. But, I don't play the game the companies want us to play, which is if you have the money buy their pricey brand and if you don't buy the cheap brand. If the high end and low end are made in the same factory and the technologies are similar, I'll take the cheaper one. Just requires some research online.


yea but then again most people go for the name brands...that's how the world is...so i dunno


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks Morton. I appreciate that post. I'm novice at snowboarding; but it's something that I look forward to spending more time with. Obviously the season for artificial snow is over where I live --Indiana. I was looking for a way to get into it anyway by going sandboarding. I don't know how popular this is; but I see it as a good alternative to not trying to develop any core strength at all or paying big $$ for resorts and travel. I'm also not going to pay a lot of money for a board if I'm going to eat it up on the sand. I just don't have that kind of cabbage right now. I can drive to some dunes though. Looking for any suggestions or 411 on any locations within 500 miles of Indianapolis, IN. Thanks


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm a n00b at this sport as well, but I can say that I agree with Morton to an extent. Before i bought my first board this year I went nuts tryign to research everything about it... and when you dont know much about boarding to begin with, you gotta look up the features, then decide if the which features are good THEN decide which will make it easy to learn on. *sigh*

I just decided to go to BoardZone (local shop) and shoot the sheit with the guy down stairs waxing boards for an hour (not the sales guy) who gave me a LOT of good advice. At the end of the day i got a board that fit my price, cuz the 'type' of board didnt really matter THAT much, what mattered was the dimensions and style of board. The only reason i bought a brand name was to get a better warranty and hopefully have it last longer.

I think people mostly start the "which board is right for me" threads just to try to get some insight as to what to look for, but really that question can be answered by reading a few FAQ's.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

It IS important what kind of board you ride, for example a PARK board or a FREERIDE board...if you try to ride the wrong one for your style it will be a very miserable experience.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

SnowJunkie182 said:


> It IS important what kind of board you ride, for example a PARK board or a FREERIDE board...if you try to ride the wrong one for your style it will be a very miserable experience.


Yeah, I learned how to snowboard riding a Burton Air 78 (178cm) in machine groomed packed snow. EekK!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

spoon said:


> Yeah, I learned how to snowboard riding a Burton Air 78 (178cm) in machine groomed packed snow. EekK!


that's crazy...i havn't touched a board that's longer than 160cm...and i'm 6'1 >_<


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

FoRuMfReAk said:


> that's crazy...i havn't touched a board that's longer than 160cm...and i'm 6'1 >_<


Tell me about it bro! And I'm 5'9"! I just went up to Dodge Ridge this weekend with my new Burton 151...what a dream! Sooo much easier and smoother! A piece of cake to control, compared to that 78! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

I agree and disagree with the original Mort post. Snowboarding has become an image, fashion show. To get a board because you think you are cooler riding it, even if it is way above your level is ridiculous. But it is important to find the right board that can accomodate your level of riding. When color and coolness, braggin rights and what not come into the picture, Mort's point is a very good one, one that I personally agree with. There is a fine line between a serious intention and one that has no substance. I do think that posting questions on boards are very helpful and would encourage it to keep on goin...na mean?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

Man, I can be such an asshole sometimes. :dunno:



So, uhhh, anyone ride those new Libtech boards lately? :cheeky4:

Sucks, I had knee surgery in May... I guess 20 years of boarding caught up to me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh, and I see why I was such a grouchy prick. I was going through a divorce at the time of this post! :laugh:


I won't bore you with my personal life anymore, sorry!


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

Going back to Mort's original post, there are a lot of "what's the best board" or "this board or that board" threads. If you have to ask, you probably don't have the skill level to know the difference anyways. But marketing does have a lot to do with the current sales environment..."new" technologies making a lot of promises. It's like if you don't have some form of reverse camber you're behind the times or not getting the most out of riding. I bought my Ultrafear FK just to try anti-camber plus more freestyle flex but I don't look at it as a *POOF* "now I have skills" board.


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hahaha, I just noticed that this thread is 2.5 years old. Funny how it's still a relevant thread.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

jimster716 said:


> Hahaha, I just noticed that this thread is 2.5 years old. Funny how it's still a relevant thread.


It's true in many sports. 

Over the past two years, I got into riding motorcycles at the race track. Just doing track days, I learned that the bike can help you go faster, but some of the fastest guys were on the smallest bikes. Hence, my statement can be held true in many scenarios.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

Mort82 said:


> I am brand new to this forum and reading all of these "what board is right for me?" threads I'm already sick of it.
> 
> It doesn't matter what kind of board you ride, it matters how you ride it.
> 
> ...


This thread is so old lol, but I have to just say that i totally agree with this guy on this statement. I would rate my BF an advanced rider, but I know for a fact he can ride any board on that mountain, and no matter what he is gonna ride just as good on every board whether it be from 1985 or 2009. It all depends on how you ride it, not what you ride....(that sounded pretty ummmm yea lol, but I STRICTLY mean it only related to snowboarding lol)


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> This thread is so old lol, but I have to just say that i totally agree with this guy on this statement. I would rate my BF an advanced rider, but I know for a fact he can ride any board on that mountain, and no matter what he is gonna ride just as good on every board whether it be from 1985 or 2009. It all depends on how you ride it, not what you ride....(that sounded pretty ummmm yea lol, but I STRICTLY mean it only related to snowboarding lol)


:thumbsup:

It's all about the motion in the ocean! :laugh:


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> This thread is so old lol, but I have to just say that i totally agree with this guy on this statement. I would rate my BF an advanced rider, but I know for a fact he can ride any board on that mountain, and no matter what he is gonna ride just as good on every board whether it be from 1985 or 2009. *It all depends on how you ride it, not what you ride*....(that sounded pretty ummmm yea lol, but I STRICTLY mean it only related to snowboarding lol)


More details please :cheeky4::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

leg-humping occurs everywhere, I see.


----------



## spirited driver (Aug 19, 2009)

And boots don't matter, or bindings. Hell, why use cars? Horses and buggies got people around just fine back in the day, point a to point b right? Let's use those again. Let's not welcome any new technology. Especially in an activity where image and the newest/latest/best thing is everything, and the majority of questions relating to it will be regarding that.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

spirited driver said:


> And boots don't matter, or bindings. Hell, why use cars? Horses and buggies got people around just fine back in the day, point a to point b right? Let's use those again. Let's not welcome any new technology. Especially in an activity where image and the newest/latest/best thing is everything, and the majority of questions relating to it will be regarding that.


Cool old thread.

New Technology (that actually works well) is great, but where is it? So much of what has been introduced lately is a rehashing of the same old, same old. Construction, dimensions, flex patterns, you name it. You all remember the constructions that have shown up in $700.00 + boards over the years that were going to be the end all, but were dropped within two seasons.

It would be cool to see the users here list the actual advances that they have seen in boards, bindings, etc over the last 5 years or so. For sure they are there, but which ones and how much have they changed your riding? 

Rocker. OK. What else you got?


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

It does matter. The first board I purchased was an Arbor Eden. I rented for my first time on the mountain, had fun, bought my board the next day. I fought to link even basic turns for weeks on the Arbor. I felt stupid and guilty that my friends had to wait around for me and very nearly gave up. Went back to the shop, purchased a Ride Rapture (beginner's park board, much softer) and was linking turns immediately. The Eden was just too stiff for me as a timid beginner. 

Give those posters a break. Equipment is expensive and the array of choices is dizzying. Seeking information from more seasoned riders is a wise step to take in the purchasing process in my opinion. If you don't like the posts, ignore them. They aren't hurting you in any way.

I'm surprised nobody has said anything about your comment about those Gnu or Lib Tech POS's. What did you mean by that?



Mort82 said:


> I am brand new to this forum and reading all of these "what board is right for me?" threads I'm already sick of it.
> 
> It doesn't matter what kind of board you ride, it matters how you ride it.
> 
> ...


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

Mort82 said:


> I am brand new to this forum and reading all of these "what board is right for me?" threads I'm already sick of it.
> 
> It doesn't matter what kind of board you ride, it matters how you ride it.
> 
> ...


Oh man how wrong can u be? I have a 2008 burton Twin.. My cuz has a Ride board & my other friend has a Neversummer board & I can't stand riding there boards. They love there boards but going from mine to there's is day & night...totaly different feel. the flex/weight/width/length it being an all mountain or TWIN tip board all do different things and all these boards are made for certain things depending on what you wanna do.. My cuz's board is alot harder to do ramps with..it's real heavy & is very stiff which makes it the WRONG board to buy for jumps.. If I want to do ramps and took your look at it and say..whatever i'll just buy this RIDE board I would be very disapointed.... Your statement is incorrect. :dunno: It's like let me show up to the indy 500 in a chevy blazer... there both cars with motors right...? Whats the difference it's how I drive the car to win right? this thread should be deleted


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

ppl who asks for others opinions are either too dumb to think for them self or just be wanna be boarder who just wants to look cool or some sort ways or somesh!T.. my eyes are more attracted to those who can ride nice (more if they got Sh!!ty gears) then someone who has $1000+ gears n dont know what to do with them, makes me laugh lol, i get a kick everytime i see wannabeessss.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

CrazyTasu said:


> ppl who asks for others opinions are either too dumb to think for them self or just be wanna be boarder who just wants to look cool or some sort ways or somesh!T.. my eyes are more attracted to those who can ride nice (more if they got Sh!!ty gears) then someone who has $1000+ gears n dont know what to do with them, makes me laugh lol, i get a kick everytime i see wannabeessss.


Or........ There new to the sport and are asking people who know there stuff for advice(Snowboardingforum.com).... not sure where you came to that ignorant opinion. Wanna be boarders..? what are you 15 or something?


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

CrazyTasu said:


> ppl who asks for others opinions are either too dumb to think for them self or just be wanna be boarder who just wants to look cool or some sort ways or somesh!T.. my eyes are more attracted to those who can ride nice (more if they got Sh!!ty gears) then someone who has $1000+ gears n dont know what to do with them, makes me laugh lol, i get a kick everytime i see wannabeessss.


I'm sorry, but I have a real problem with those who call others "dumb" but can't even put together a cohesive sentence themselves. Your myopic judgment of posters on this site is getting old.


----------



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

lilfoot1598 said:


> I'm sorry, but I have a real problem with those who call others "dumb" but can't even put together a cohesive sentence themselves. Your myopic judgment of posters on this site is getting old.


you sorta got owned. stop changing subject and just recognize that you lost:laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

This thread is full of ignorance and retarded answers. I could have a field day with this.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I am going to disagree completely with what's being said in here. Your equipment most definitely influences how well you can ride...It's not going to turn a turd into a park slaying monster, but it can definitely help.

Case in point.

Last season after riding my Bataleon Riot, I tried to ride my friend's snowboard for 1/2 a day and, while I could still turn etc, I felt very, very shaky. The board felt all wrong and way too heavy for my liking. It was like I regressed a 10 years because, I had to really try to link turns and not eat $hit. Basically, I had to be 100% ontop of my game to get down intermediate runs. If you had asked me to throw down some tricks, there's no way in hell I could have done that.

Once I hopped back onto my Riot, my riding improved to what it was normally.

There are just setups that everyone feels 'at one with'. The board you can strap into and it feels like it was meant to be. Your confidence jumps through the roof and your riding style becomes more fluid and relaxed...For me, that happened 2x. On my Riot and to a somewhat lesser degree, on my friend's Burton Hero.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

EverBorN said:


> My cuz's board is alot harder to do ramps with..it's real heavy & is very stiff which makes it the WRONG board to buy for jumps.


actually you would want a stiffer board to hit jumps with. more stability.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> actually you would want a stiffer board to hit jumps with. more stability.


I would disagree, stiffer boards are very non-forgiving on landings. It prolly depends on how stiff your talking?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

EverBorN said:


> I would disagree, stiffer boards are very non-forgiving on landings. It prolly depends on how stiff your talking?


yea im not talking 2x4 stiff, but a stiffer board i find actually does give you more lee way with your landing. lets say your doing a spin and land a little tail heavy, on a soft board itll prob fold and youll fall. on a stiffer board you can kinda stick it out easier then it wouldve been.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

this is what im talkin about, i say it like how i see it if someone saying stupid things im going to say its stupid, ppl talkin non sense, its ilke you quoted that you try you friends board, and it was shaky
if 2 ppl who are diff in size and weight ride same board, its totally gonna ride differently, ppl doesnt seem to understand the factor of body type and riding style, and just go by this board rides this and that board rides like this, blah blah blah
last time i check i doubt that if i can do 5's and 7's off 40footer on vapor, i couldnt do it on lets say something that cost less, say clash or something, all im saying is ppl think way too much of gears gonna help them ride awhole lot better then just trying to improve on their skill, your board doesnt learn tricks or does things for you, yeah if you got better tech its gonna make it lighter for you to maneuver lil better, or go lil faster or hold edge lil better, not saying better gear isnt better
just saying ppl tend to think so small and thinks its all about gears.. just sad


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

EverBorN said:


> Or........ There new to the sport and are asking people who know there stuff for advice(Snowboardingforum.com).... not sure where you came to that ignorant opinion. Wanna be boarders..? what are you 15 or something?


really??? last tim i check ppl who are new to snowboarding doesnt ask out of which boards should i get
its more like what do i need? ppl who are new tend to ask what they need instead of those ppl asking for votes
what others favor, who gives a f*ck what others favor as long as you love your stix. 
too many narrow minded ppl in here
plz think b4 commenting 
makes you look even more dumb n lazy


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

nobody likes you


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

CrazyTasu said:


> this is what im talkin about, i say it like how i see it if someone saying stupid things im going to say its stupid, ppl talkin non sense, its ilke you quoted that you try you friends board, and it was shaky
> if 2 ppl who are diff in size and weight ride same board, its totally gonna ride differently, ppl doesnt seem to understand the factor of body type and riding style, and just go by this board rides this and that board rides like this, blah blah blah
> last time i check i doubt that if i can do 5's and 7's off 40footer on vapor, i couldnt do it on lets say something that cost less, say clash or something, all im saying is ppl think way too much of gears gonna help them ride awhole lot better then just trying to improve on their skill, your board doesnt learn tricks or does things for you, yeah if you got better tech its gonna make it lighter for you to maneuver lil better, or go lil faster or hold edge lil better, not saying better gear isnt better
> just saying ppl tend to think so small and thinks its all about gears.. just sad



................ok.:dunno:


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

My head hurts


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> nobody likes you


Oh nooooooooessssssssss

im in tears, am i supposed to care what ppl here thinks of me?
really? i just hate to see ppl give out false information to ppl on site
its not a information when they give quote about why you ppl like certain things
no one is no one. ppl arent same you cant just give quote why ppl should get this n that
just becuz you favor certain gears.. doesnt mean others gonna like the same gear as well
put out facts not favor when ppl ask good question.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

CrazyTasu said:


> Oh nooooooooessssssssss
> 
> im in tears, am i supposed to care what ppl here thinks of me?
> really? i just hate to see ppl give out false information to ppl on site
> ...


is it a problem that i have to spend about 15 mins just trying to figure out what the hell your saying in all of your posts? its like trying to read a essay done by a 12 y/o


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

oh sorry i forgot, ppl here have IQ of less then 100 next time i make it short and simple


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

CrazyTasu said:


> oh sorry i forgot, ppl here have IQ of less then 100 next time i make it short and simple


its not that its long, its that it makes no sense, no one is no one? yea that makes alot of sense. i guess if you have an iq over 100 you stop worrying about where you place your words in a sentence.


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> yea im not talking 2x4 stiff, but a stiffer board i find actually does give you more lee way with your landing. lets say your doing a spin and land a little tail heavy, on a soft board itll prob fold and youll fall. on a stiffer board you can kinda stick it out easier then it wouldve been.


I see what your saying if you dont mean super stiff. However I noticed for myself & watching others with stiff boards really bite it coming down nose heavy on a normal grab lets say and since the board doent forgive they go strait down. My board on the other hand bends a little bit if you come down nose/tail heavy which acts like a shock so the board takes a bit of it and not the rider as much. I guess we'll have to agree to disagree heh


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

Sometimes It seems like people are trying to be hardcore... It does matter somehwat what board you ride. A malalo or gyrator would not be condusive to jibbing.


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

I believe what Cr0_Reps_Smit is trying to get at is as follows:



CrazyTasu said:


> im in tears, am i supposed to care what ppl here thinks of me?


The I in I'm should be capitalized. There should be an apostrophe between the I and m. When referring to yourself with an I, it should also be capitalized. The shift key on either side of your keyboard can assist with this. What is ppl? Does that mean purple, or maybe pineapple? Oh, I just realized that meant people. When using a verb to refer to a plural noun, such as people, the verb should not have an "s" on the end of it (thinks should actually be think).



CrazyTasu said:


> i just hate to see ppl give out false information to ppl on site


Again, the I should be capitalized and ppl isn't a word. I am assuming that this is the end of your sentence because the next part seems to be a seperate, but similar, thought. It would be easier to know for sure if you used a period at the end of the sentence and capitalized the next word. Not to get offtrack here, but I also hate when people give false information:thumbsdown:.



CrazyTasu said:


> its not a information when they give quote about why you ppl like certain things


Are you trying to say "It's not USDA Choice Grade A information"? I am lead to believe that the "they" you speak of is the same as "ppl" in the previous sentence, but if so, then who is the "you" that you are talking about. I also don't understand what quotes has to do with anything. I once again have to assume this is the end of your sentence because there is no punctuation.



CrazyTasu said:


> no one is no one.


Sounds like you have studied philosophy. That.....or this is meaningless.



CrazyTasu said:


> ppl arent same you cant just give quote why ppl should get this n that


"Ppl" should be changed to people or at least capitalized because I know this is a new sentence. "Aren't" and "can't" should have apostrophes. You forgot to use some articles (a, an, and the) before "same" and "quote". There should be a period at the end of this sentence. Again, I don't see the problem with quotations here, as long as one would be relevant to someones question. 



CrazyTasu said:


> just becuz you favor certain gears.. doesnt mean others gonna like the same gear as well


Capitalize the beginning of a sentence. "becuz" is not a real word (it is spelled because). "gears" should just be gear, unless we switched subjects to bikes or cars (This would be nice....I like cars. My uncle has a sweet old mustang with 4.10 gears). "doesn't" should have an apostrophe. There should be an "are" before "gonna", although gonna should not be there in the first place since it is not a word. There should be some punctuation at the end of this sentence.



CrazyTasu said:


> put out facts not favor when ppl ask good question.


"Put" should be capitalized. If you replaced "favor" with "opinion", the sentence would be slightly easier to read, although maybe you were going for some kind of alliteration here. The end of the sentence should read "a good question" or "good questions" depending on what you were going for.

Other than that, those of us with such tiny IQs have no trouble reading this.


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

This thread is out of control. So much racket.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

BoardTheSnow73 said:


> I believe what Cr0_Reps_Smit is trying to get at is as follows:
> 
> 
> The I in I'm should be capitalized. There should be an apostrophe between the I and m. When referring to yourself with an I, it should also be capitalized. The shift key on either side of your keyboard can assist with this. What is ppl? Does that mean purple, or maybe pineapple? Oh, I just realized that meant people. When using a verb to refer to a plural noun, such as people, the verb should not have an "s" on the end of it (thinks should actually be think).
> ...


LM<


LMAO:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
:cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

i see this thread has ppl < (people) that wants to say only nice things and say only good things
instead of putting things in perspective and be trueful, if its more important to be nice then lets say be real then go ahead
i dont care, its not like im going to invest my money on gears just because people in here says this and says that and tell me what i should and should not buy cuz they had good or bad experience with them, all im saying is people gotta realize that your investing on something you gonna be using so dont get caught up in what ppl might say about certain gears, its not like you gonna buy a car or house just because someone told you they like them. instead of telling ppl what to buy it might be better info giving how certain board ride and tell your body spec and type of riding you were doing with them...........


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

CrazyTasu said:


> i see this thread has ppl < (people) that wants to say only nice things and say only good things
> instead of putting things in perspective and be trueful, if its more important to be nice then lets say be real then go ahead
> i dont care, its not like im going to invest my money on gears just because people in here says this and says that and tell me what i should and should not buy cuz they had good or bad experience with them, all im saying is people gotta realize that your investing on something you gonna be using so dont get caught up in what ppl might say about certain gears, its not like you gonna buy a car or house just because someone told you they like them. instead of telling ppl what to buy it might be better info giving how certain board ride and tell your body spec and type of riding you were doing with them...........


There's this new thing called feedback & reviews for items/products & some people like to know a thing a two from user reviews before they spend alot fo $$ on snowboarding gear or anything, what is the problem? Yes people do realize THEY will be using it... that doesn't mean they dont like feedback. Someone might say hey "Dont buy this item.. it breaks easy" or whatever and so on.. Also there are alot of n00bs that just dont know what to LOOK for to make sure they are buying the correct items. Just not seeing the issue here.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

EverBorN said:


> There's this new thing called feedback & reviews for items/products & some people like to know a thing a two from user reviews before they spend alot fo $$ on snowboarding gear or anything, what is the problem? Yes people do realize THEY will be using it... that doesn't mean they dont like feedback. Someone might say hey "Dont buy this item.. it breaks easy" or whatever and so on.. Also there are alot of n00bs that just dont know what to LOOK for to make sure they are buying the correct items. Just not seeing the issue here.


can you please read my quote b4 commenting? (it might be better info giving how certain board ride and tell your body spec and type of riding you were doing with them...........) <~~~~~ this is more feed back then ppl saying buy this and you like it sort of comments.. look im all for feedbacks, what ppl gotta understand is that first not everyone is same ( in size or riding style ) therefor think b4 asking what kinda of board should i get quotes and dont be giving quotes base on what ppl ask of these boards which is better crap..
cuz there is no such thing as better board or better binding or better boots..... they all excel on certain parts then others, you just gotta find what fits your style best, no such thing as the perfect gear either...
whats next?( next ppl gonna ask whats better snowboard clothes? ) all im saying is to ask what you wanna do with the gear and tell your body spec and type of riding you would like to do then you can answer by certain type of boards that excels in that type of terrain thats all..


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Crazy - It isn't WHAT you say, it's HOW you say it. Diverse opinions certainly make this board an interesting place, but you tend to respond in a way that alienates a lot of people. Your tone is generally angry and judgmental. If you don't want people flaming you, learn to submit your opinion in a more neutral, respectful fashion.

In the end, your opinions are just that - opinions. Don't call people stupid just because they have a different point of view. On another note, people would be much more willing to listen to your opinions if you took the time to present them accurately. As your current posts stand, I have to work very hard to even understand your basic arguments because your written English is so flawed. Grammar and mechanics exist for a reason - learn to use them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

if ppl stop asking, for example 
which soda should i drink coke or pepsi? which taste better? tell me why you like and why? type of questions 
and answers like i like root beer it taste soo much better then coke or pepsi its got this and its got that and i just love how it taste you should try its i gurantee you wont regret and you gonna love it....
<<< root beer isnt even listed >>>>
(((( this is example im not really talkin about sodas here )))) i just get discussed when ppl ask or answer in these type of quotes and i see too many, only if ppl think about lil more and not rush they'll fine better or more useful way to ask or answer.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

lilfoot1598 said:


> Crazy - It isn't WHAT you say, it's HOW you say it. Diverse opinions certainly make this board an interesting place, but you tend to respond in a way that alienates a lot of people. Your tone is generally angry and judgmental. If you don't want people flaming you, learn to submit your opinion in a more neutral, respectful fashion.
> 
> In the end, your opinions are just that - opinions. Don't call people stupid just because they have a different point of view. On another note, people would be much more willing to listen to your opinions if you took the time to present them accurately. As your current posts stand, I have to work very hard to even understand your basic arguments because your written English is so flawed. Grammar and mechanics exist for a reason - learn to use them.


exactlly, in every post ive read from you you talk like your better then whoever your telling off and i have to re read your posts at least 5 times before i understand what your talking about. its not even about the capitalizing and commas, some of your sentences(if you can call them that) dont even make any sense in the way they are typed and i have to kinda decode whatever it is your saying.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

first off, im no shape or form think i am better then neone here, nor do i type in such, if i disagree with someone doesnt make me know more or better, 2nd i tell it like it is, i do not suck up to certain brand nor i follow any of you trendy ppl
it seems to me alot of you are very trendy (meaning do or buy what ever other ppl think its cool to buy or even wear) SO LAME AND SAD and whats worst is that ppl listen to these comments and buy things, i just hope that they end up liking the product but its not the case usually, if im so wrong for saying things that are realistic then screw it, i do not care
it also seems like ppl wanna hear only things that they wanna hear and dont wanna face the fact that they are giving wrong msg here
telling them what type or size or what ever things they should buy and that they gonna love it and such, freakin crock 
HATERS KEEP ON HATING................ IM STILL GONNA TELL IT LIKE IT IS, sometimes its not gonna sound so joyful but i tell it like it is NO BS LIKE SOME PEOPLE HERE


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

you keep telling it like it is, but you have nothing to say


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> you keep telling it like it is, but you have nothing to say


what is it that you want me to say? have you even read what i been typing?
do you want me to get alllll angry and say something shady? 
you keep saying things over and over and really nothing much different what you been saying


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

CrazyTasu said:


> what is it that you want me to say? have you even read what i been typing?
> do you want me to get alllll angry and say something shady?
> you keep saying things over and over and really nothing much different what you been saying


no we want you to start making cohesive sentences. when have you "told it like it is"? all i see is you telling everyone off saying how we cant make you angry yet you keep going on these long tangents. if you REALLY didnt care then wouldnt you just not answer? i think somebody has some psychological problems and needs attention no matter where they are.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

ok so I have wasted 40 minutes reading this thread but I have noticed something productive. 


Crazy in these 7 pages you have beeen asked 1 million times why you type the way you do, yet you have made it a POINT to avoid answering, or even mentioning this fact.

I have ONE QUESTION FOR YOU: Why do you type so badly? I'm not making fun, just trying to understand...are you illiterate and really do not know how to spell? I have a feeling english is your second language, but correct me if I'm wrong.

Oh and back to the topic.....I can solve this all in one sentence:


If you are buying something for the RIGHT REASONS (ie b/c you like it, comfort, fit, performance etc) it doesn't matter how many questions you ask, but if you are asking and then make a decision to make others happy and think you are cool and put your happiness second then its simply a mistake that is all. DONE.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> actually you would want a stiffer board to hit jumps with. more stability.


I have to disagree here also...park boards and bindings and all that good stuff are made to be flexy so that its a more forgiving landing...



*CRAZYTASU*- I definitely have to ask....if you dont care that no one likes you and that your typing is that of a 2 year old, why do you keep writing these novels that make no sense to try and justify everything you have been saying? If it's just a 'forum' and people who ask other peopls opinions on equipment are just 'wanna bes' then why are you wasting all of your time on this website? Clearly, no one gives much of a shit what you have to say, if they can even make out what you are trying to say. So why dont you find something else to do with your time?

Boardthesnow73 gave you a short lesson in English...I think you should REALLY study that.



Back to the original post--I have to admit, I was mistaken when I said all boards are the same. Me and my BF have been doing a lot of reading about the new technology that has come out such as the Triple Base Technology, Jib Rocker, Magnatraction etc. So yes, I am sort of wrong, I should have done a litle more research before I posted.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> I have to disagree here also...park boards and bindings and all that good stuff are made to be flexy so that its a more forgiving landing...


maybe if your learning how to jump you need that but otherwise a stiffer board offers more stability on jumps. do you think travis rice is riding a noodle so that the landings are more forgiving? i not talking a free ride board here, im just saying you want a park board on the stiffer side. they make park boards both ways, not just soft and flexy.


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> In every thread you are involved with you piss people off by your arrogance and complete lack of basic mastery of the English language. I suggest you get off the internet and pay attention more in English class.....


I second that motion.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> maybe if your learning how to jump you need that but otherwise a stiffer board offers more stability on jumps. do you think travis rice is riding a noodle so that the landings are more forgiving? i not talking a free ride board here, im just saying you want a park board on the stiffer side. they make park boards both ways, not just soft and flexy.


I always thought that park boards were more flexy....being as though it would lead to a more forgiving landing. After asking around a little and reading some, turns out your right. But actually, a stiffer board would lead to more pop as well, as well as offer more stability on jumps. Your right! :thumbsup:





Snowolf said:


> You keep harping on everyone that their opinions are stupid and unimportant, yet you shove your *opinions* down everyone`s throat. You would`nt have everyone on this site hating your guts if you would just voice your opinion and not call everyone else names. Fine, we get it, you think seeking advice is worthless...now shut the fuck up and let the other people throw in their two cents worth.. In every thread you are involved with you piss people off by your arrogance and complete lack of basic mastery of the English language. I suggest you get off the internet and pay attention more in English class.....


I would quote your whole thing, but then that would be too long....But nicely put snowolf!!!...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## VietOne (Apr 1, 2009)

Crazy I have read a lot of your posts and it is hard to understand what you are saying. You also forget that if people didn't want advice, they wouldn't ask. For a beginner, the lack of knowledge is what is scary as they don't want to end up buying something that they might not enjoy.

Fact being, asking around for whats a good beginner board is important. You don't know your riding style until you ride. Therefore, choosing equipment based on how your riding style is will be pointless because even beginners have no idea what they like. They could like park, groomers, freestyle, trees, etc. Choosing a good starter board that is decent in everything is the key to learning how you want to ride so when you purchase new equipment, you can be more picky and choose equipment that excel in areas that appeal to your riding style.

Hardly any beginner knows there riding style. Most people see the tricks and park riders and they themselves may be bias towards getting park equipment only to find out that they enjoy the freestyle ride more. The same can happen the other way, they see someone carving and going through the trees but when they start, they ride park more.

This is why choosing the right equipment to start on is important. If you buy equipment that's great for park to start on, it will be harder to ride freestyle because the board could be too soft or too short for you to progress past beginner level. If you buy an all mountain freestyle board, its definitely harder to ride in the park due to the increased size and stiffness. Will a beginner be affected? Yes they will. It's enough to a degree that the learning curve can be enough to push them away.

That's what it comes down to. Making the learning curve as easy as possible. You can't rely on the manufacturer or people in retail stores to be completely informed on all boards, bindings and boots. Manufacturers will market their own products regardless if they are good starter boards or not. Retail workers have bias towards what they use and their style of riding. That leaves your options to getting as many opinions from as many people with different styles of riding to come to a general consensus to what equipment you should feel more comfortable starting on.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Why the hell has this thread got to 8 pages?

People being douchebags in the internet? THAT'S UNPOSSIBLE!


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

Reede said:


> Why the hell has this thread got to 8 pages?


It's been a long summer. People are getting a little frustrated. Soon enough we'll all be back on the mountains and the forum will be be the happy place it once was:thumbsup:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> I always thought that park boards were more flexy....being as though it would lead to a more forgiving landing. After asking around a little and reading some, turns out your right. But actually, a stiffer board would lead to more pop as well, as well as offer more stability on jumps. Your right! :thumbsup:


 thanks, i was gonna mention the pop part too but forgot to mention it.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I think i just heard my high school english teachers head explode...musta been reading Tsu's posts.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> I think i just heard my high school english teachers head explode...musta been reading Tsu's posts.


She would probably be concerned that said poster has not had proper schooling or has a learning disability.

On the other hand, she would probably be more upset knowing that one of her old students didn't capitalize "I" or the "E" in "English." In addition, she would have wept at your abuse of the apostrophe, which in this case is woefully lacking in the word "teacher's." :cheeky4:

And Friday was National Punctuation Day. How could you?


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> maybe if your learning how to jump you need that but otherwise a stiffer board offers more stability on jumps. do you think travis rice is riding a noodle so that the landings are more forgiving? i not talking a free ride board here, im just saying you want a park board on the stiffer side. they make park boards both ways, not just soft and flexy.


I'm starting to think that YOU think i'm talking more flexy then I am thinking and that I think your talking about more STIFF then your thinking, were probably agreeing on the same flex/stiffness hehe. I have a 2008 burton twin that I love for the park, it's the perfect flexyness I think, my friends have real stiff boards which makes for hard time in the park for them, maybe TO stiff is just bad.


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

I ate a chocolate bar and it tasted like chocolate.

Go skateboarding the tarseal loves your face.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

lilfoot1598 said:


> She would probably be concerned that said poster has not had proper schooling or has a learning disability.
> 
> On the other hand, she would probably be more upset knowing that one of her old students didn't capitalize "I" or the "E" in "English." In addition, she would have wept at your abuse of the apostrophe, which in this case is woefully lacking in the word "teacher's." :cheeky4:
> 
> And Friday was National Punctuation Day. How could you?


*Makes a mental note of Lilfoots profile pic*

Some day ill see you on Hood and totally get back at you!
I just need to keep an eye out for the tiny girl boarding with a giant in a red coat!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

EverBorN said:


> I'm starting to think that YOU think i'm talking more flexy then I am thinking and that I think your talking about more STIFF then your thinking, were probably agreeing on the same flex/stiffness hehe. I have a 2008 burton twin that I love for the park, it's the perfect flexyness I think, my friends have real stiff boards which makes for hard time in the park for them, maybe TO stiff is just bad.


ha yea most likely, when ever i hear soft and flexy i start thinking artifact and boards of that sort.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> *Makes a mental note of Lilfoots profile pic*
> 
> Some day ill see you on Hood and totally get back at you!
> I just need to keep an eye out for the tiny girl boarding with a giant in a red coat!


*Makes a mental note of arsenic's profile pic*

Thanks for the heads up. I'll have to avoid the giant yellow bear with a red and white scarf then. 

My husband IS a giant compared to me! He is 6'2" and I'm less than 5'. People confuse me for his daughter all of the time. Sucks.


----------

